# New to this site...38 and expecting.



## hillarylmt

Hello All, 
I am new to this site, I am 38 and close to 13 weeks pregnant with my second child. The last time I was pregnant was 10 years ago, with my now 9 year old. I feel like I am starting over! Everything seems so much scarier now, and I hate that. I had a loss on Valentines Day, and that really threw me, so I have spent the first 12 weeks of this pregnancy terrified. 

I am finally past the 12 week mark, have had three ultrasounds (two due to spotting) and I have a doppler, so listen to that little heartbeat every day. I thought I would relax by this point, but now I have the Sequential Screening tomorrow at 9am, and I am a nervous wreck!

Anyway, I was part of a pregnancy forum when I was pregnant with my first child. In fact, a bunch of us from that forum still all keep in touch. I guess I am looking for the same thing to happen this time, but some of the sites are just so overwhelming, the amount of daily posts is daunting, so I am hoping to find a smaller more intimate group. Hopefully I am on the right track!

So just wanted to say hello and introduce myself! 
Hillary:flower:


----------



## ALISON69

hillarylmt said:


> Hello All,
> I am new to this site, I am 38 and close to 13 weeks pregnant with my second child. The last time I was pregnant was 10 years ago, with my now 9 year old. I feel like I am starting over! Everything seems so much scarier now, and I hate that. I had a loss on Valentines Day, and that really threw me, so I have spent the first 12 weeks of this pregnancy terrified.
> 
> I am finally past the 12 week mark, have had three ultrasounds (two due to spotting) and I have a doppler, so listen to that little heartbeat every day. I thought I would relax by this point, but now I have the Sequential Screening tomorrow at 9am, and I am a nervous wreck!
> 
> Anyway, I was part of a pregnancy forum when I was pregnant with my first child. In fact, a bunch of us from that forum still all keep in touch. I guess I am looking for the same thing to happen this time, but some of the sites are just so overwhelming, the amount of daily posts is daunting, so I am hoping to find a smaller more intimate group. Hopefully I am on the right track!
> 
> So just wanted to say hello and introduce myself!
> Hillary:flower:

hi Hillary congrats on your pregnancy and welcome..
good luck with your screening 
keep us updated.


----------



## TicToc

Congrats!

I also feel like I am starting over after a big gap between kids. I am 39 and haven't been pregnant for 16 years. I feel like everything has changed and this time I have the internet to obsess over. >_<

Good luck with your screening. :D


----------



## hillarylmt

Thank you all so much. The ultrasound went so great today! She said everything looks perfect, no cause for concern and no need to refer to a geneticist. We scheduled the 20 week ultrasound for September 23rd, 

I can't stop looking at the pictures! I am so in love already!! The baby was moving all around and kept putting his/her thumb/hand near his/her mouth. I could have watched it all day. 

Anyway, thank you for the warm welcome and I look forward to getting to know you!
Hillary:thumbup:


----------



## TicToc

Glad it went well! Now just to countdown to the 20 week scan, mine is in 2 weeks and it seems like it is taking forever to get here. This will most likely be my last pregnancy so I feel like I should be enjoying every minute of it but instead I am always impatient for the next milestone. I am so annoying! >_<


----------



## hillarylmt

Oh, I am the same way! This is my last pregnancy for sure, and I want to enjoy it, but up until today it has been hard because I have been so nervous!! I have felt like I spent all my spare time counting down to my early ultrasound on July 8, and then this one today.

I keep saying I just want to get to the point where I can feel the baby move, and then Zi would like time to stop so I can just enjoy this pregnancy for a while


----------



## ALISON69

hillarylmt said:


> Thank you all so much. The ultrasound went so great today! She said everything looks perfect, no cause for concern and no need to refer to a geneticist. We scheduled the 20 week ultrasound for September 23rd,
> 
> I can't stop looking at the pictures! I am so in love already!! The baby was moving all around and kept putting his/her thumb/hand near his/her mouth. I could have watched it all day.
> 
> Anyway, thank you for the warm welcome and I look forward to getting to know you!
> Hillary:thumbup:

Brilliant news Hillary glad all went well..
I got my anomaly scan next thursday scared but excited too.. feeling baby move quite a bit now..
This will defo be my last baby especially given my age 44. lol. once this one is born in Dec I will be a month off my own birthday which will then make me 45.. 
Good luck for your next scan Hillary 
Goodluck for Tic toc scan in 2 weeks..


----------



## hillarylmt

Thanks Alison! Nice to meet you. Good luck on your scan next week! I can't wait to start feeling those baby movements!


----------



## MonyMony

Just saying hello! Glad to see there are others here who feel like they are starting over and who have older kids. Feeling a bit anomalous. The folks around me who are having their kids around 40 seem to be just starting their families. And the parents of my teen son's friends are are all well and done.


----------



## TicToc

MonyMony said:


> Just saying hello! Glad to see there are others here who feel like they are starting over and who have older kids. Feeling a bit anomalous. The folks around me who are having their kids around 40 seem to be just starting their families. And the parents of my teen son's friends are are all well and done.

Yep, that's how I feel too. Some people started young, some older...us, we just never stopped. LOL


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

Hello! 
I'm 42 and pg with my 4th. My girls are from a previous marriage and they're 14,17 and 21. :) Pretty big gap. We're thrilled for this baby, my hubs is over the moon as it's his first. I never expected to be here at this time in my life but it's pretty exciting.


----------



## MonyMony

Ha, TicToc! I try not to think how much of my life will be spent on childrearing...

Agree, Whitesox--it's very exciting!

As I'm not really starting a second family since OH and I have been together since we were 17, I'm afraid I will get the "was it an oops?" question a lot when we start telling. It wasn't, but it shouldn't matter. 

I'm more nervous about telling the older children. Any positive experiences there, ladies?


----------



## Whitesoxfan41

I got MANY comments about it being an oops, even though it is a different relationship just because of my age and people's innate rudeness. ;)

My girls were all very excited that I am having another baby. I was 21 when I had my first, she's 21 and I'm having another. lol


----------



## TicToc

This is all with the same partner for me too. We tried on purpose of few years ago and people thought we were nuts! But then we had a few losses and I had some health issues develop and had to stop working...and if that wasn't enough DH 's arthritis went downhill fast and he will probably be in a wheelchair in a few years. So last year we stopped trying due to our physical and financial state but then this year we had an oops and here I am. We are super happy and excited even though we are also terrified. So ours was an oops but I don't think anyone believes me :haha:

Our oldest took it bad when we tried a few years ago and got pregnant the first time, but it was because he was deployed in Iraq and had a lot of homesick issues he was dealing with. But now that he is home he is taking it fine just like the other two. The have varying degrees of excitement about the whole thing. Now our second oldest is deployed so sometimes he actually forgets I am pregnant.


----------

